# Is my Heifer Bred??



## LimoGirl (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi, i have a 22 month-old limousin heifer that had been in with a bull ever since she was born (not related to each other at all), we sold the bull in October (2011) and he had defiantly got our other cow pregnant. (we only have 2 right now) she hasn't shown any signs of estrus for a long while. she is acting the same as she always has, sweet and a suck up. she is also very fat in the stomach, but we are not sure if she is going to calf or is just fat. she also has been getting a couple spots where her hair isn't as thick as in other places near her shoulders and hind end, could the other cow have been riding on her because she was coming in to heat? also our cows usually calf from the end of march to mid-may if that helps


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 12, 2012)

Glad you joined BYH!!! I am not a cow person but, _(Hopefully soon to be learning about them)_ hope you find the A to your Q!!!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Feb 12, 2012)

Have you got her preg-checked by a vet, or even had a blood-test done on her to confirm her pregnancy?  Quite often loss of hair around the flank and hindquarters does indicate that she's been ridden a lot (from being in heat obviously), so there could be something wrong that the bull nor you and your folks have been able to detect.  She may have an abnormal reproductive tract (like unattached cervix or uterus), or cystic ovaries or something else that should be checked by a vet.  If there is anything wrong you may have to just fatten her up for the freezer.

BTW, I (or we) would love to see a picture of her if you can.


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 12, 2012)

Prob not pregnant because she was with the bull sinse being born. I think she would have had a calf by now. 
Not too good to leave a heifer calf anywhere near a bull as he will serve them when they are way too young. Your bull went in Oct so she might calve at the very latest in July so keep an eye on her or do a preg check.
Good luck and welcome to the forum


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 13, 2012)

I'd have the vet do a pelvic preg check or you may could find a local dairy-man who would do it a little cheaper than a vet.

Royd is right though, best not to leave a heifer in with the bull until it is time to breed her.  I've seen heifers bred too young, slough off a calf and never be bred again.

But on the positive side, I've always thought that heifers didnt look pregnant as quickly as seasoned cows did.  The younger ones tend to loook trimmer until the very end and put on an udder much later, while seasoned cows will often look like their bout to bust before the bull finishes his smoke.

There are exceptions to every rule of course.  

As for the hair loss, check for mites or lice, and skin fungus (if its been damp where you are).  Otherwise, chalk it up to be ridden.


----------



## LimoGirl (Feb 14, 2012)

Here are 2 pics of her this morning:
http://i1257.photobucket.com/albums/ii514/LimoGirl1998/Charlotte003.jpg 
http://i1257.photobucket.com/albums/ii514/LimoGirl1998/Charlotte001.jpg 

Finally! i never thought that she was going to get an udder!  She must have gotten a lot bigger recently, i have never been able to see it in her fuzzyness 
http://i1257.photobucket.com/albums/ii514/LimoGirl1998/Charlotte002.jpg


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 14, 2012)

Great pics Limo
I really dont think she's preg - sorry ( will be happy if you prove me wrong) but she looks a fantastic chunk of meat for your freezer


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Feb 14, 2012)

LimoGirl said:
			
		

> Here are 2 pics of her this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put them as pictures for you.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Feb 14, 2012)

I highly doubt she's bred, and that's not much of an udder, if you ask me.  Her teats are way too close together, and all I see is teats and no bag.

She's definitely over-conditioned, much too fat for her to be able to even have a calf or give birth properly. 

Like Royd said, she'll make good freezer beef with the condition she's in. 

I'd love to see the other cow though...


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 14, 2012)

I gotta agree, I dont see a pregnant animal there.

But, I dont think she is over conditioned either (no disrespect intended Wildrose).  She looks like a healthy beef in her shaggy winter coat.

That bare spot on her rump......is the skin raw at all?  If she'll stand for you, I'd suggest giving it a wash in a betadine solution and treating with some trip-antibiotic ointment.


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 15, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> while seasoned cows will often look like their bout to bust before the bull finishes his smoke.


Thats a funny
   
Thanks redtail

Yes I would check for lice as its been a bad winter for them - or in our case NO winter just damp


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 15, 2012)

Lol, Royd.  I'm glad you got a laugh out of it.

I went back and checked your pics again, and had to add another comment.

Honestly, she looks like she could be a good brood cow for lil baby beefs.  Her udder is showing, yes, but I think that she is just "growing" up.  Hard to tell from pics, but I dont think she's bred.  If she has a personality that is as nice as her butt, I'd hold on to her and see if she could throw me some steers with that rear end. (In my mind,I'm seeing a nice pot roast with potatoes and carrots. )

Like I said though, it's hard to tell from a pic, she may pop out a calf for you this summer.


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 15, 2012)

Yeah, she don't look pregnant yet at least.  Young mothers often don't show much until the last few months.  She does look like a nice potential brood cow.  May she provide you plenty of baby beefers in the future.


----------



## LimoGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> I highly doubt she's bred, and that's not much of an udder, if you ask me.  Her teats are way too close together, and all I see is teats and no bag.
> 
> She's definitely over-conditioned, much too fat for her to be able to even have a calf or give birth properly.
> 
> ...


i have to admit the picture does not do her mini udder justice, underneath her fuzzy down there there is a smallish bag and her teats are perfect, i guess it was just the way that i took the pic.  but she does not have a lot of fat on her, she just has a VERY thick coat all year long! i feel very sorry for her in the summer  but she is a special heifer because she was the last of our main breeding cow that was the best tempermented cow on earth, and she was our best show cow, but unfortunately she had to be put down because of a broken leg last spring . so we will NEVER freezer either of them, both of the cows are her daughters  and  i am also proud to say that yes, both of our cows have HUGE hind ends on them 
@redtailgal- that goodness, but no, it is not raw skin, it is just bald. we are thinking that she might have lice, but we cant ivo-mec (?) her if she is in calf.


----------



## Cricket (Feb 15, 2012)

I would think it would be worth it to have the vet out at some point.  Sometimes a cyst can prevent conception and that would be a pretty simple fix.  Where I work, it isn't worth it $-wise to keep a cow a whole extra year who won't be producing (unless it's summer and she can sneak around the dry cow pasture!).  But since you're keeping her anyway, it'd be good to know one way or another if she's bred or can be.

Have you tried bumping a calf on her?  I can't do it for beans (usually find a cow who eats too much!), but sometimes that'll wake the calf up enough so you can feel it kicking.  I used to belly up to my cow and scratch her back.  What a beautiful cow!  Sorry to hear about the mom.  I had a steer go down on ice a couple of years ago.  We went about a month having to tail him up, and he seemed better but I decided to butcher him just in case.  (Every once in a while we'd come across a package of steak that was too tough to eat--guess it was scarred--gross).  Must have been awful when you hadn't planned on ever butchering her!

Good luck and let us all know what happens!


----------



## LimoGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

Here is our other, definatly in calf cow, she is a 5 year old Pure bred Limousin 
http://i1257.photobucket.com/albums/ii514/LimoGirl1998/Charlotte006.jpg 
http://i1257.photobucket.com/albums/ii514/LimoGirl1998/Charlotte005.jpg 
http://i1257.photobucket.com/albums/ii514/LimoGirl1998/Charlotte004.jpg 
 She has had 2 bull calves so i hope that third time is a charm and we get a heifer from her this year


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Feb 15, 2012)

---


			
				LimoGirl said:
			
		

> Here is our other, definatly in calf cow, she is a 5 year old Pure bred Limousin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Feb 15, 2012)

I admit I'm not fan of Limousins, but with this girl...


----------



## jhm47 (Feb 15, 2012)

With the rubbed spot on the tailhead, I'd guess she's been being ridden recently. That would suggest that she's not bred.  JMHO!


----------



## LimoGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

@WildRoseBeef- Thanks for doing that with the pics, again  also thanks for saying that about her, i like her too, and to pull it off, she has the sweetest temperment 
That is really too bad about the heifer  , i was looking forward to a calf from her this year, but i guess i have the other one to look forward too  I REALLY hope that it is a heifer, like i said before, i hope that third time is the charm  heifer please!!


----------

